# Army Ranger Josh Rodgers



## Centermass (Apr 27, 2017)

BLOOMINGTON — A 2013 Normal Community High School graduate was among two U.S. soldiers killed in action Wednesday in Afghanistan. He was killed n a northeastern province of Afghanistan during a ground attack against Islamic State fighters. The battle took place in the same area where the so called "mother of all bombs" was dropped earlier this month in the fight against ISIS. The target of the raid was a prison where the Islamic State kept civilian prisoners, said Attaulla Khogyani, a spokesperson for the Nangarhar governor's office.

Josh Rodgers, 22, son of Kevin and Vondra Rodgers of Bloomington, competed in track and football at NCHS. One of Rodgers' NCHS coaches, track coach Bryan Thomas, said Thursday, “It's a sad day for our school and our community.” He said Rodgers had a work ethic that “was second to none.”

“He was really quiet. You could almost miss him,” said Thomas. “He led by example in both football in track.” Thomas also noted that the hard-working Rodgers “wanted to be an Army Ranger and he did it.”

His football coach, Wes Temples, echoed Thomas' description of Rodgers as a hard-working, quiet leader. 
“Josh was a tremendous kid,” Temples said. “When I hear his name, what comes to mind is how hard he worked no matter what it was, whether it was football or school. He did things the right way.”

Temples said hearing about Rodgers' death was “heartbreaking and incredibly sad. … You feel for his family.”

He said “serving our country” was “an honorable and brave thing.”

Link



 



Go with God Ranger. Blue Skies Always.


----------



## CDG (Apr 27, 2017)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 27, 2017)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 27, 2017)

RIP Soldier


----------



## Grunt (Apr 27, 2017)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for  your service and sacrifice!


----------



## Lefty375 (Apr 27, 2017)

RIP brother. RLTW


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Sad news.

Rest In God's Own Peace, Ranger.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 28, 2017)

RIP Ranger


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 28, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Rest in peace.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 28, 2017)

Rest in peace, warrior.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## TeeJay (Apr 28, 2017)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 28, 2017)

Rest easy in Valhalla.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 28, 2017)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 29, 2017)

Tragic.  Godspeed!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 29, 2017)

Till Valhalla Ranger.

M.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 29, 2017)

Rest In Peace Ranger


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 30, 2017)

Rest easy.


----------



## H. Harper (Apr 30, 2017)

Godspeed warrior, Rest in Peace


----------



## DocIllinois (May 6, 2017)

In Normal today, visiting a clinic I used to practice at and some other peeps.  Stood on the route along which SGT Rodgers was transported to the funeral services.  Rangers, vets, PD, FD, and others well represented.  Photos from WJBC TV site.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 6, 2017)

RIP Ranger


----------

